

GitHub site outage - no repos accessible - whiskers
https://status.github.com/?3rd-october

======
andyhmltn
Do we really need a submission everytime something goes down for a few
minutes?

------
loucal
down for me now... just loaded up hn to see if it was my connection.

------
gren
Up again, 5 min of outage

